# I have had DP/DR for 12 years and have found ways to recover and thrive again



## Montrocious (May 9, 2012)

I have had DP/DR for 12 years and have found ways to recover and thrive again. I will be doing a video series on youtube discussing, first what dp/dr is, the symptoms that it causes mentally and physically, what makes dp/dr worst, the best diets to be on, the best routine to have in life, and other non-medicated ways to deal and recover from this rare condition. The link to the first video will be below. If you have any suggestions on what should come next in the video series, please let me know. This is for us ladies and gentlemen, I want to make a videos series that any of us who are suffering from this condition can go to to feel comfort and start on the road to recovery.


----------



## Mitzie (Aug 17, 2020)

How do I get access to your video??


----------

